# X11: How to start Mac OSX application from remote



## cronomik (Jul 24, 2002)

I want to start "MAC OSX applications" from a remote UNIX server. Remote Server is runnning Sun Solaris Version 8. 

Are there exists an "telnetd" Daemon which allows an telnet login from remote into the MAC OSX server ?
How it is possible than to run an MAC applications ?
Which MAC OSX-Server Package should be placed on the MAC OSX Server to get it running ?

X-Darwin is installed on the MAC. From the MAC Server I can initiate and run X-Applications on other remote UNIX Boxex.

I also have asked the MAC OS X Call Center. But these guys are not very familar in UNIX and X11. At least I have hang up the phone after the consultant asked me: X11, what does it mean ?

Maybe onyone can answer my questions.
Tnanks
Stefan


----------



## baur (Jul 24, 2002)

I think it's possible to do some of what you want...

First order of business: telnet.  If you want to use telnet (not suggested over public networks), you can turn it on manually by taking out the comment in the file /etc/inetd.conf (and you may need to restart either the daemon or the computer).  I made this change awhile back to see if it worked and it did (over a year ago, I think).  A little later, I realized how much better ssh was, so I use that exclusivly (you *can* tunnel X through ssh, although I don't think Apple compiles it with that ability by default, so you'd need to build it from source - I don't know if this works or not).

Second, once you're in, you should be able to launch X apps in the "normal" way... I have not gotten this to work explicitly... but I also wasn't too concerned about it.  I've been using a "hidden" vnc session running its own X server instead of getting the display to show up on another machine.

Third: Tech Support.  I wouldn't expect to be able to call Apple for help on anything Unix related.  The impression I got was that anything of that sort - you were on your own.  (It was even said to me at one point that if you enabled the root account, tech support may not help you with anything.)  That attitude may or may not have changed, but I'm not sure I'd expect them to know about what is (essentially) a 3rd party app (ie: XWindow stuff doesn't ship with it, so they don't support it).


----------



## BSDimwit (Jul 24, 2002)

Do what Baur said to enable telnetd.  There are times when it is necessary...like from work where the ssh port in their firewall  isn't open to you and the telnet port is.  That being said... let me ask you another question?

When you say you want to run a Mac OSX application remotely... do you mean that you simply want to fire up a UNIX based application on a remote terminal, or are you expecting to be able to run an app like Photoshop or Quicktime and have its output graphics displayed on your Slolaris 8 box?

If you are trying to do the later, well, you can't.  Unless its an X11 based application like the Gimp or Xeyes, the program cannot be executed on one machine and be displayed on the other...Unless you are using a remote desktop app like VNC or Timbuktu.

Does this answer your question?


----------



## baur (Jul 24, 2002)

Regarding running telnet because ssh is blocked: have you tried running ssh on a different port (ie: use 23 instead of the default 22) - again, like my other suggestion, I think it would require building from source yourself... but it would certainly be more secure.  (I actually do some redirection, but I have a firewall in the way that I manage.)


----------



## BSDimwit (Jul 24, 2002)

but considered the hassle and opted to go with the less secure telnetd just so I wouldn't have to bother.  While I have way more experience with FreeBSD(and the source code is right there) doing it with MacOSX seemed a bit more daunting so I opted to chance it... its not like my mac is a production server or anything...But yes, in a production environment, I would probably take the time to do as you suggest.


----------



## cronomik (Jul 25, 2002)

Hi Guys,

thanks for answering so much.
In addition with X-Darwin and a telnetd it works fine.

Stefan


----------

